# Why can't you do it then?



## Robobum (Mar 25, 2013)

The majority of comment and advice in this section is offered by guys who, judging by their h'cap s, should be applying some of it to their own game.

Why is that? Why can't you hit it how you like to tell others how to hit it?

Not interested in opening any argument about teachers not being players- mourinho, wenger etc.

Just interested in why you can't apply your own advice to your own game.


----------



## john0 (Mar 25, 2013)

I imagine some of them just havent got the figure for it


----------



## Twire (Mar 25, 2013)

Just because you have the knowledge doesn't mean you have the ability. I've had stacks of lessons so know a fair bit about the golf swing, but due to lack of practice and ability I'm still a hacker.

It's like the old saying "Do as I say, not as I do"


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 25, 2013)

I can talk a good swing but doing it is a whole different ball game 
its called watching too many vids, reading too many articles and then thinking I am a golf swing guru... wrong. I know nowt haha

I think I am doing it then see a vid and think omg, my posture, grip, backswing, downswing etc is crap!


----------



## rosecott (Mar 25, 2013)

I've often thought that but refrained from mentioning it. You can trawl through my 2.5k posts and you will not find one piece of playing advice or comment, although I did once have a half-hearted tilt at "stack and tilt".


----------



## One Planer (Mar 25, 2013)

Robobum said:



			The majority of comment and advice in this section is offered by guys who, judging by their h'cap s, should be applying some of it to their own game.

Why is that? Why can't you hit it how you like to tell others how to hit it?

Not interested in opening any argument about teachers not being players- mourinho, wenger etc.

Just interested in why you can't apply your own advice to your own game.
		
Click to expand...

I like this :thup:

Something I too have wondered for a while. My take on it is this. I very rarely comment on a swing video. Simply because I know very little about the golf swing and its mechanics. If I see a video where someone is standing a mile open or closed I may pluck up the courage to post, but rarely. I knows my place 

I'm in the middle of a battery of lessons and already my swing looks and feels much better. Do I know why? Yes, but only because my pro took the time to show and explain what I was doing wrong and how to put it right (Swing drills), I couldn't have done it myself.

I suppose the question really is, what defines an expert? Knowlege? Qualification? Experience?


----------



## deanobillquay (Mar 25, 2013)

Some guys even say you cannot use certain clubs unless you're a certain handicap....

Most advice on here is better taken with a pinch of salt. If you want to improve, get lessons.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 25, 2013)

Robobum said:



			The majority of comment and advice in this section is offered by guys who, judging by their h'cap s, should be applying some of it to their own game.

Why is that? Why can't you hit it how you like to tell others how to hit it?

Not interested in opening any argument about teachers not being players- mourinho, wenger etc.

Just interested in why you can't apply your own advice to your own game.
		
Click to expand...


it's a great question, I reckon it because many simply regurgitate what they have seen/heard becuase it sounds vaguely right. They have no idea how to apply it practically, otherwise as you say they would do it themselves.

The Wenger/Mourinho example doesn't stack up when it comes to the practical application of the golf swing, chess or psychology may be a better comparison to draw for them. 

There is a reason that the PGA has a minimum handicap requirement, I'd be reluctant to take any advice from someone who couldn't show me how the shot was hit. 

there are exceptions, but not many. Someone off a double digit handicap, unless there are old/wise & have been lower, should refrain from commenting


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 25, 2013)

Im smiling  to myself reading this ,the elephant in the room ha , i remember many moons ago asking why do people not list handicaps in their sig , & if the handicap was there would it change your opinion on the advice given.. 

It got varyied replys lets say .. 

But hey look , people who do give advice  with good intentions have to be applauded , you dont have to take any of it just apreciate the time taken to give it ,  personaly i very seldom comment on them threads  except maybe  to say i wish i could swing like that ..
i got to a lowest of  6.8 with a swing you wouldnt realy want , am changing my swing to try get lower & im playing rubbish , so what do i know ?


----------



## duncan mackie (Mar 25, 2013)

Robobum said:



			Why is that? Why can't you hit it how you like to tell others how to hit it?
		
Click to expand...

extending your argument, why is it that everyone who has an appropriate series of professional lessons isn't off scr?


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 25, 2013)

duncan mackie said:



			extending your argument, why is it that everyone who has an appropriate series of professional lessons isn't off scr?
		
Click to expand...

Lack of talent ?


----------



## CMAC (Mar 25, 2013)

Robobum said:



			Why is that? Why can't you hit it how you like to tell others how to hit it?
		
Click to expand...

because everyone has an opinion.......including you 

Those that cant play, teach
Those that can't teach, write
Those that can't write or teach, come onto forums:blah: :blah: :ears:


----------



## Robobum (Mar 25, 2013)

It was a simple question. At no stage have I said that advice shouldn't be offered.


----------



## timchump (Mar 25, 2013)

i think i know a fair bit about the golf swing had lots of lessons read lots of books and watched numerous video's played on and off for 20 years but i'm still off 14, and i don't mind admitting its because i haven't got the talent. (And the course i play at is very tough)


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 25, 2013)

Personally I donâ€™t tend to give swing advice, as I have no knowledge on the subject. Getting a bit more now I have had a couple of lessons myself.

Free the Lochwinnoch one


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 25, 2013)

Why do people ask for advice if they believe it will be supplied by Hackers who dont know anything about golf?

I give advice here on the basis that it is free of charge, it has been asked for and it may help someone.     Regarding my golfing abilities, work that one out for yourself but I could give David Ledbetter and Butch Harmon a good game.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 25, 2013)

I rarely give advice because I'm not good enough to teach. I can see a fault in someone's swing but I rarely have a scoobie how to correct it.

As for giving it on a forum, often without seeing the guys swing... I leave it to those that know what they're talking about.


----------



## Piece (Mar 25, 2013)

Robobum said:



			The majority of comment and advice in this section is offered by guys who, judging by their h'cap s, should be applying some of it to their own game.

Why is that? Why can't you hit it how you like to tell others how to hit it?

Not interested in opening any argument about teachers not being players- mourinho, wenger etc.

Just interested in why you can't apply your own advice to your own game.
		
Click to expand...

Putting your own advice into practice is difficult as more than likely you think you are doing what you are advising, when in fact you are not. I bet there's quite a few people on here who thought they swing like Adam Scott and then got a big shock....


----------



## Keeno (Mar 25, 2013)

I do agree with this, but I think its the same across every sport.  Listen to low level amateur footballers talking.  Keep the ball on the deck, build from the back etc  Really its about getting the ball up the park, forcing mistakes and battling harder than the other mob.  But that doen't sound as good talking about it in the pub. 

People tend to talk about sports, like the pundits do on TV.  The difference between golf and football, is golfers are normally older, smarter and should know they're talking rubbish


----------



## JustOne (Mar 25, 2013)

Robobum said:



			The majority of comment and advice in this section is offered by guys who, judging by their h'cap s, should be applying some of it to their own game.

Why is that? Why can't you hit it how you like to tell others how to hit it?
		
Click to expand...

I played off 1.4 h/cap I consider that low enough to show that I can (have been able) to play the game to a sufficient level.

I've read, studied, analysed and played more than most. After quitting the game for 7yrs I don't really have the same URGE to get down that low, I *might* try but injury and enthusiasm have stopped me bothering.... and I'm not getting any younger. Would really like to try to get to scratch one day.... I think I have it in my wheelhouse


----------



## chrisd (Mar 25, 2013)

JustOne said:



			I played off 1.4 h/cap I consider that low enough to show that I can (have been able) to play the game to a sufficient level.

I've read, studied, analysed and played more than most. After quitting the game for 7yrs I don't really have the same URGE to get down that low, I *might* try but injury and enthusiasm have stopped me bothering.... and I'm not getting any younger. Would really like to try to get to scratch one day.... I think I have it in my wheelhouse 

Click to expand...


If you would just listen to the tips I give ................... !


----------



## JustOne (Mar 25, 2013)

chrisd said:



			If you would just listen to the tips I give ................... !
		
Click to expand...

I tried.......










No matter what, I can't hold a beer in one hand and swing without spilling it :angry:


----------



## chrisd (Mar 25, 2013)

JustOne said:



			I tried.......










No matter what, I can't hold a beer in one hand and swing without spilling it :angry:
		
Click to expand...

You just don't concentrate !


----------



## Ethan (Mar 25, 2013)

Robobum said:



			The majority of comment and advice in this section is offered by guys who, judging by their h'cap s, should be applying some of it to their own game.

Why is that? Why can't you hit it how you like to tell others how to hit it?

Not interested in opening any argument about teachers not being players- mourinho, wenger etc.

Just interested in why you can't apply your own advice to your own game.
		
Click to expand...

If I could turn the clock back a couple of decades, add a huge amount of talent and work ethic, and acquire a fortune to pay for lessons, travel, childcare and render work unnecessary, I reckon I could get down to a low handicap. Simple really. 

On the other hand, you may be making a spurious association between ability to play and ability to understand technology, the mental game or whatever. 

Some of the guys who work on the Tour trucks and make clubs for the great players don't play golf at all. Doesn't make them unsuited to the job, Likewise club and shaft designers who are engineers and materials experts. 

And the opposite applies. Some great players have no clue about the technical aspects of the game, or understand the technology.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 25, 2013)

timchump said:



			i(And the course i play at is very tough)
		
Click to expand...

The difficulty of your course is irrelevant as SSS/CSS will take that into account and your handicap will be in line with the rest of us.


----------



## JustOne (Mar 25, 2013)

Kellfire said:



			The difficulty of your course is irrelevant as SSS/CSS will take that into account and your handicap will be in line with the rest of us.
		
Click to expand...

As far as I'm aware his h/cap will be in line with all the other members of his club. Not necessarily the rest of us. But even so,... it's a lame excuse for playing off 14.3


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 25, 2013)

JustOne said:



			As far as I'm aware his h/cap will be in line with all the other members of his club. Not necessarily the rest of us. But even so,... it's a lame excuse for playing off 14.3 

Click to expand...

Surely if the CSS/SSS are accurate, they are meant to align all courses...


----------



## scratch (Mar 25, 2013)

This is a brilliant thread, only 27 posts so far and I'm loving it already!  

How anyone can offer advice without seeing a swing is beyond me, especially when the person asking for it probably isn't describing the fault correctly due to a lack of knowledge.

Robo, you are on my Xmas card list for this one!  :thup:


----------



## JustOne (Mar 25, 2013)

Kellfire said:



			Surely if the CSS/SSS are accurate, they are meant to align all courses...
		
Click to expand...

Only slope would do that (the American system for course difficulty rating).


----------



## Robobum (Mar 25, 2013)

It was a simple question and it was in the present tense. I've made no spurious associations, the question was stand alone.

I made no reference to the quality or accuracy of anyone's advice or the way it is delivered/ offered.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 25, 2013)

I only state the obvious tbh (poor balance on finish etc) and only to beginners/high cappers like myself. Anyone else I read and enjoy the input of more learned members

except James as he talks twoddle


----------



## JustOne (Mar 25, 2013)

Robobum said:



			It was a simple question and it was in the present tense. I've made no spurious associations, the question was stand alone.

I made no reference to the quality or accuracy of anyone's advice or the way it is delivered/ offered.
		
Click to expand...

Purely out of interest, based on your OP, what would YOU regard as 'being able to do it' pertaining to handicaps?


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 25, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Only slope would do that (the American system for course difficulty rating).
		
Click to expand...

If the professionals that are playing courses to assign the SSS are of consistent ability, then surely all courses should be comparable...?


----------



## timchump (Mar 25, 2013)

Kellfire said:



			Surely if the CSS/SSS are accurate, they are meant to align all courses...
		
Click to expand...

yep you think so wouldn't you i think the course i play has an sss 73 par 71

if you played it, i guarantee you could not play within 2 shorts of your handicap or even close to that... (if anybody wants to take me up on that bet.........)


my pb is a 73 gross at my old parkland club , 
i haven't got close to breaking 80 at Burnham and Berrow, been a member for 1 1/2 years now

i was called through by some green fee'ers last weekend were playing off the back tee, hacking away made me laugh, thought they were getting the most out of the course where in reality they were making incredibly difficult, taking the enjoyment out of it


anyway Just One is right no excuse for being cr@p lol


----------



## Robobum (Mar 25, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Purely out of interest, based on your OP, what would YOU regard as 'being able to do it' pertaining to handicaps?
		
Click to expand...

That is not part of my question and is irrelevant. 

If you think that you apply all your knowledge to your own game and have peaked at 6, or whatever you play off, then fair enough.


----------



## Twin Lakes (Mar 25, 2013)

Robobum said:



			The majority of comment and advice in this section is offered by guys who, judging by their h'cap s, should be applying some of it to their own game.

Why is that? Why can't you hit it how you like to tell others how to hit it?

Not interested in opening any argument about teachers not being players- mourinho, wenger etc.

Just interested in why you can't apply your own advice to your own game.
		
Click to expand...

I started of 22, crap. Now off 12 still crap. No lessons, no brand new clubs. 

Robobum. Great post. More walk, less talk.  :clap:


----------



## timchump (Mar 25, 2013)

timchump said:



			yep you think so wouldn't you i think the course i play has an sss 73 par 71

if you played it, i guarantee you could not play within 2 shorts of your handicap or even close to that... (if anybody wants to take me up on that bet.........)


my pb is a 73 gross at my old parkland club , 
i haven't got close to breaking 80 at Burnham and Berrow, been a member for 1 1/2 years now

i was called through by some green fee'ers last weekend were playing off the back tee, hacking away made me laugh, thought they were getting the most out of the course where i reality they were making incredibly difficult, taking the enjoyment out of it


anyway Just One is right no excuse for being cr@p lol
		
Click to expand...

just to add there was pro tour event at the club today and this was the leaderboard for it

http://www.jamegatour.co.uk/scoresresults/latest-scores/wf_menu_install.html

conditions were cold obviously and wind was pretty average 

nice to see some pro's going round in more than my handicap


----------



## daymond (Mar 25, 2013)

The only 'advice' I have given was for judging the borrow on a putt and I lifted that straight out of GM!
Otherwise I keep shtum.
There was a thread some time ago whether the 'ask the experts' should be re-named.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 25, 2013)

Teach lessons def no,   but i would advise someone IF THEY ASK in a casual game, if i thought  their stance or club face was too open / closed ect. 
You don't have to be able to play a certain shot to tell someone whats obvious . IE. your standing too close to the ball , after he's hit.


----------



## kid2 (Mar 25, 2013)

I dont post opinions on peoples swings simply because i dont think that they would be of any use.....You will always have conflicting opinions on different swings.......Everybody has their own way of swinging a club and getting the ball in the air.......But i myself would take advice from a low singles handicapper... If they are able to maintain that handicap then they obviously are doing something right.....

Since taking my lessons the last of 8 this wednesday night im pretty confident i could see the same issues i had in another Forummers swing if the quality of video was good enough...It may or may not help their game...Im still improving and my fixes have really brought my game on but id still be slow enough to offer advice to others......



With the greatest of respect to higher handicappers i think they'd be talking out of turn on a lot of issues pertaining to the swing giving advice in this section.....
Yesterday i had a 24 handicapper trying to tell me i didnt have enough club in my hand (A 4 Iron) for a 150mtr shot into a strong wind to reach the green.....I left the ball pin high with about 20ft for birdie..
Once on the green he then began to tell me how to read the green....

I just smiled and nodded my head......It would make you wonder.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 25, 2013)

scratch said:



			This is a brilliant thread, only 27 posts so far and I'm loving it already!  

How anyone can offer advice without seeing a swing is beyond me, especially when the person asking for it probably isn't describing the fault correctly due to a lack of knowledge.

Robo, you are on my Xmas card list for this one!  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thats a bit harsh.   Members trying to help often ask for more information or a video, they may also suggest a visit to the local Pro may help.  It is often possible to make a fair guess at what the problem may be when someone explains the symptoms.

It's a bit like someone asking a mate down the pub who knows a bit about cars why his car may be losing oil. The mate may ask if there is an oil puddle under the car, if not he may ask if the car is pushing blue smoke out the exhaust, if it is he may suggest the piston rings may be worn, if neither then he may suggest dropping it into the main dealer for a check over.


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 25, 2013)

timchump said:



			i think i know a fair bit about the golf swing had lots of lessons read lots of books and watched numerous video's played on and off for 20 years but i'm still off 14, and i don't mind admitting its because i haven't got the talent. (And the course i play at is very tough)
		
Click to expand...

Defo one of the hardest courses I have ever played. However, don't let that put you off. If you are ever in the area you must give it a go. From the 1st tee you cannot really see the fairway, thats because it is the narrowest one I have ever seen . Greens are always superb, even in winter.


----------



## Robobum (Mar 25, 2013)

Why can't you hit it how you like to tell others how to hit it?


This was the OP question, not whether advice should be offered or not. 

For what it's worth - I like reading the advice from anybody, 28 h'cap or pro. I don't necessarily agree with it or have an urge to implement it but I like reading it all the same.


----------



## timchump (Mar 25, 2013)

srixon 1 said:



			Defo one of the hardest courses I have ever played. However, don't let that put you off. If you are ever in the area you must give it a go. From the 1st tee you cannot really see the fairway, thats because it is the narrowest one I have ever seen . Greens are always superb, even in winter.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks chap, it's a tough challenge, but enjoyable to, a really great course design, and the par 3's are the best i've ever played, would definitely recommend it.

P.s. sorry for the thread hijack robobum


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 25, 2013)

Robobum said:



			The majority of comment and advice in this section is offered by guys who, judging by their h'cap s, should be applying some of it to their own game.

Why is that? Why can't you hit it how you like to tell others how to hit it?
*
Not interested in opening any argument about teachers not being players- mourinho, wenger etc.*

Just interested in why you can't apply your own advice to your own game.
		
Click to expand...

But, imo, it is absolutely analogous! 

What makes you qualified to actually ask that question/make that assessment? 

At what level would you suggest performance/ability allows anyone to give 'advice'? 

I studied under a world class (Nobel Prize nominee level) mathematician. He wasn't as good at teaching as a vastly inferior (academically) level  Post Grad student or a similarly aged, low level' Senior Lecturer. So greater performance doesn't necessarily mean greater ability to teach, and, by corollary (the Maths stuck!), lesser performance, lesser ability to teach either.

Handicap in sig of anyone providing their opinion - Note that I didn't specify'advice' - certainly does provide the recipient with some metric to filter such replies. But who's to know that's correct anyway. 

Oh. And it's a forum for heaven's sake. Anyone asking for 'advice' is actually requesting other members opinions! If they weren't, they'd simply go see a Pro! 

You point does have some validity though. And what I feel in my swing certainly ain't what I see when I video it! But these almost 60 year old muscles and bones are unlikely to be able to hit it much further, nor get practice the short game sufficiently to compensate and get 'low enough to advise'! The eyes and brain still work relatively effectively though, so can/will have opinions!


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 25, 2013)

ill listen to anyone with a tip on how to play the game.  ill give it a go if i think it will work.   i'll try anything .. anything !!!! 











but im not paying for it :swing:


----------



## JustOne (Mar 25, 2013)

Robobum said:



			Why can't you hit it how you like to tell others how to hit it?
		
Click to expand...

If that's the only part of your question that has any bearing then my answer is that I CAN.

(just not 100% of the time else I'd be on the tour).


----------



## Robobum (Mar 25, 2013)

timchump said:



			.......

P.s. sorry for the thread hijack robobum
		
Click to expand...

No worries mate, done with it anyway. Love Burnham, but it is one of the least fair courses I've played - but then that's probably down to the golfer's unique ability to only remember bad luck!


----------



## Robobum (Mar 25, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			But, imo, it is absolutely analogous! 

What makes you qualified to actually ask that question/make that assessment? 

At what level would you suggest performance/ability allows anyone to give 'advice'? 

I studied under a world class (Nobel Prize nominee level) mathematician. He wasn't as good at teaching as a vastly inferior (academically) level  Post Grad student or a similarly aged, low level' Senior Lecturer. So greater performance doesn't necessarily mean greater ability to teach, and, by corollary (the Maths stuck!), lesser performance, lesser ability to teach either.

Handicap in sig of anyone providing their opinion - Note that I didn't specify'advice' - certainly does provide the recipient with some metric to filter such replies. But who's to know that's correct anyway. 

Oh. And it's a forum for heaven's sake. Anyone asking for 'advice' is actually requesting other members opinions! If they weren't, they'd simply go see a Pro! 

You point does have some validity though. And what I feel in my swing certainly ain't what I see when I video it! But these almost 60 year old muscles and bones are unlikely to be able to hit it much further, nor get practice the short game sufficiently to compensate and get 'low enough to advise'! The eyes and brain still work relatively effectively though, so can/will have opinions!

Click to expand...

You're not for real are you


----------



## Region3 (Mar 25, 2013)

timchump said:



			yep you think so wouldn't you i think the course i play has an sss 73 par 71

if you played it, i guarantee you could not play within 2 shorts of your handicap or even close to that... (*if anybody wants to take me up on that bet*.........)


my pb is a 73 gross at my old parkland club , 
i haven't got close to breaking 80 at Burnham and Berrow, been a member for 1 1/2 years now

i was called through by some green fee'ers last weekend were playing off the back tee, hacking away made me laugh, thought they were getting the most out of the course where in reality they were making incredibly difficult, taking the enjoyment out of it


anyway Just One is right no excuse for being cr@p lol
		
Click to expand...

I'll take you up on it 

I'm on holiday in Burnham-on-sea (!!) w/c 22nd July if you're free any time that week?
Was looking at playing it anyway but all the better playing with someone else


----------



## Chrisb83 (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm relatively new to golf and have spent many hours watching videos on YouTube with how to fix all sorts of faults even ones I don't even think I have! So when someone posts a issue and I've seen a video that may help then I try to post the link rather than explain it but I like to feel like I've contributed to forum without giving bad advice.

I read most of the posts on here and for someone at my level I have picked up loads of pointers that I would have had to pay for in a lesson where as now when I can afford a lesson it can be spent improving on what I'd picked up on here and practiced before on the range.


----------



## rosecott (Mar 25, 2013)

timchump said:



			i think i know a fair bit about the golf swing had lots of lessons read lots of books and watched numerous video's played on and off for 20 years but i'm still off 14, and i don't mind admitting its because i haven't got the talent. (And the course i play at is very tough)
		
Click to expand...




timchump said:



			yep you think so wouldn't you i think the course i play has an sss 73 par 71

if you played it, i guarantee you could not play within 2 shorts of your handicap or even close to that... (if anybody wants to take me up on that bet.........)


my pb is a 73 gross at my old parkland club , 
i haven't got close to breaking 80 at Burnham and Berrow, been a member for 1 1/2 years now

i was called through by some green fee'ers last weekend were playing off the back tee, hacking away made me laugh, thought they were getting the most out of the course where in reality they were making incredibly difficult, taking the enjoyment out of it


anyway Just One is right no excuse for being cr@p lol
		
Click to expand...

Why would you expect to come anywhere near breaking 80? You are a 14 handicap playing on a course with SSS 73. You should be  ecstatic coming near to breaking 85.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 25, 2013)

I have a degree of understanding and will give a general opinion if someone puts a post up. However my stock answer is usually go and see a pro. They are the ones with the real understanding, although like most professions, there are good and bad. Get a lesson. work hard on the changes and drills and put the time in and you will (should) improve. Of course, this then brings us back to the other can of worms, has everyone got a natural plateau after which they won't get better


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 25, 2013)

Robobum said:



			You're not for real are you
		
Click to expand...

Are you qualified to make that assertion


----------



## timchump (Mar 25, 2013)

Region3 said:



			I'll take you up on it 

I'm on holiday in Burnham-on-sea (!!) w/c 22nd July if you're free any time that week?
Was looking at playing it anyway but all the better playing with someone else 

Click to expand...

hi region3 

yep i would be up for that for sure, have to get in touch nearer the time....

and sort out the stakes of the bet


----------



## JustOne (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm learning to take it with a pinch of salt, I don't really care who posts or what their h/cap is... I'll post what I think and that's that. If I can't be bothered then I don't. I could write something for 2hrs then have it completely undermined by a 22 h/capper who says "I fixed my swing by rolling my wrists more as my pro advised me", so I have to decide, can i be bothered to waste my time or not? I'm still here so I guess the answer is YES (....well sometimes!)

If I was on a car forum I'd expect there would be a lot of free advice, some right and some wrong, same with a DIY forum or even a "Where should I invest my savings" forum.

It's free advice.... it would be different if people were paying for it.

Not sure what you're after, I don't think you can expect every person to be off scratch or be PGA qualified just to give an opinion.... but you seem to have no 'set limits' (or opinion of your own) that you're prepared to air in public.


----------



## timchump (Mar 25, 2013)

rosecott said:



			Why would you expect to come anywhere near breaking 80? You are a 14 handicap playing on a course with SSS 73. You should be  ecstatic coming near to breaking 85.
		
Click to expand...

because i was a single digit handicapper at my old parkland club and i'm looking to get better, but burnham is a tough cookie


----------



## Region3 (Mar 25, 2013)

timchump said:



			hi region3 

yep i would be up for that for sure, have to get in touch nearer the time....

and sort out the stakes of the bet 

Click to expand...

PM Sent


----------



## rosecott (Mar 25, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Only slope would do that (the American system for course difficulty rating).
		
Click to expand...

SSS is also a system of course difficulty rating. American is not necessarily better, different but not necessarily better.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 25, 2013)

Robobum said:



			You're not for real are you
		
Click to expand...

Nope! I'm virtual - as are you!


----------



## rosecott (Mar 25, 2013)

timchump said:



			because i was a single digit handicapper at my old parkland club and i'm looking to get better, but burnham is a tough cookie
		
Click to expand...

What happened when you moved clubs? I assume your handicap moved with you. Was it a slow, painful and inexorable upwards move? Please be assured I'm not having a go, I am genuinely interested in what happens when you move to a course which is much more difficult than your previous course. It's a thorny question which impacts on the SSS system.


----------



## timchump (Mar 25, 2013)

there was a gap of at least 5 years between clubs, in which time i was a social golfer non member, 
the secretary started me off at 16 at Burnham i have made some progress, but not i'm not where i want or  or hoped to be after 1 1/2 years of membership.


----------



## rosecott (Mar 25, 2013)

timchump said:



			there was a gap of at least 5 years between clubs, in which time i was a social golfer non member, 
the secretary started me off at 16 at Burnham i have made some progress, but not i'm not where i want or  or hoped to be after 1 1/2 years of membership.
		
Click to expand...

Well progress is progress. Enjoy your game with Gary (Region3) if it comes off, you'll enjoy his company - I'd love to be there.


----------



## lobthewedge (Mar 25, 2013)

Not really sure where I stand on this one. 

I can understand low handciappers not taking advice from hackers, but at the same time I would quite happily listen to a Stephen Hawking lecture on astronomy/physics even though the guy cant set up a telescope!

What I cant abide is the way some people 'give' advice.  It grinds my gears when I hear/read experts rubbishing years, and in some cases decades of sound practice just because its not their chosen way.


----------



## rickg (Mar 25, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			It's a bit like someone asking a mate down the pub who knows a bit about cars why his car may be losing oil. The mate may ask if there is an oil puddle under the car, if not he may ask if the car is pushing blue smoke out the exhaust, if it is he may suggest the piston rings may be worn
		
Click to expand...

That's rubbish........it's obviously the head gasket!!


----------



## richart (Mar 25, 2013)

therod said:



			there are exceptions, but not many. Someone off a double digit handicap, unless there are old/wise & have been lower, should refrain from commenting
		
Click to expand...

 You need to turn more.


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 26, 2013)

rosecott said:



			What happened when you moved clubs? I assume your handicap moved with you. Was it a slow, painful and inexorable upwards move? Please be assured I'm not having a go, I am genuinely interested in what happens when you move to a course which is much more difficult than your previous course. It's a thorny question which impacts on the SSS system.
		
Click to expand...

It happened to me when I moved clubs before emigrating. Went from being a very comfortable 7 to an endless succession of .1's. Very soul destroying.Ended up on 9.3


----------



## User20205 (Mar 26, 2013)

richart said:



 You need to turn more.

Click to expand...

I'll take that from you Rich, even though you only qualify on one of the old/wise criteria !!:rofl:


----------



## duncan mackie (Mar 26, 2013)

timchump said:



			because i was a single digit handicapper at my old parkland club and i'm looking to get better, but burnham is a tough cookie
		
Click to expand...

funnily enough I was looking to head over to Burnham for the Senior's Open on the 15th July, but it went 'entries closed' almost instantly!  Is this a case of all the locals entering, every year?  Shame.


----------



## timchump (Mar 26, 2013)

duncan mackie said:



			funnily enough I was looking to head over to Burnham for the Senior's Open on the 15th July, but it went 'entries closed' almost instantly!  Is this a case of all the locals entering, every year?  Shame.
		
Click to expand...

i don't know for sure but would have thought so, i'd guess at least 80% of the members of burnham are seniors


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 26, 2013)

duncan mackie said:



			funnily enough I was looking to head over to Burnham for the Senior's Open on the 15th July, but it went 'entries closed' almost instantly!  Is this a case of all the locals entering, every year?  Shame.
		
Click to expand...

Just turn up on the day you'll most likely get a game . It's a seniors remember , theres always one of us popping our socks and a couple going to the funeral, there will be some no shows. always look on the bright side.


----------



## duncan mackie (Mar 26, 2013)

williamalex1 said:



			Just turn up on the day you'll most likely get a game . It's a seniors remember , theres always one of us popping our socks and a couple going to the funeral, there will be some no shows. always look on the bright side.
		
Click to expand...

a little far for me to travel on such a basis - just need to enter earlier next year!


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 26, 2013)

Robobum said:



			It was a simple question and it was in the present tense. 
.
		
Click to expand...

That it was .. and a question i bet alot of people wanted to ask but didnt .. myself included  (well i asked in a roundabout way) 
Its a straight up question , its  not saying people shouldnt give advice etc 



scratch said:



			How anyone can offer advice without seeing a swing is beyond me, especially when the person asking for it probably isn't describing the fault correctly due to a lack of knowledge.

:
		
Click to expand...

scratch where as i agree with most stuff you post even this to an extent , when people post and ask for advice on here , they are aware its just opinion & advice as the poster sees it , they are aware its not professional advice so i wouldnt read that much into it . 

So long a people are trying to be constructive & helpful & so long as the person asking realises most on here are NOT qualified (except Bob) there cant be any real harm in it , can there ? 

When the GM boys posted their swings for evaluation or rating , do ya think they planned swing changes depending on the replys ? 
Id say not ha ..


----------



## Hooper (Mar 26, 2013)

timchump said:



			yep you think so wouldn't you i think the course i play has an sss 73 par 71

if you played it, i guarantee you could not play within 2 shorts of your handicap or even close to that... (if anybody wants to take me up on that bet.........)


my pb is a 73 gross at my old parkland club , 
i haven't got close to breaking 80 at Burnham and Berrow, been a member for 1 1/2 years now

i was called through by some green fee'ers last weekend were playing off the back tee, hacking away made me laugh, thought they were getting the most out of the course where in reality they were making incredibly difficult, taking the enjoyment out of it


anyway Just One is right no excuse for being cr@p lol
		
Click to expand...

I am having the same experience. Down to 9.0 at my old club and I was playing lower regularly in social rounds. Joined another club and I have only broke 80 twice. I am sure I am a better golfer than I was 2 years ago but the slightest mistake at my new course costs me 2-3 shots per hole.


----------

